

Who should play Steve Jobs in a biopic?  - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/227357/who-should-play-steve-jobs-biopic

======
Ecio78
What about somebody who already played the role?
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIClAanU7Os>

------
ckeck
Noah Wyle hands down!

